# what does everyone have and do



## Tommo (Jan 8, 2004)

id like to know some more about everyone. what sort of reptiles do u guys have and what do you do for a living


----------



## S.Irwin (Jan 8, 2004)

i am an apprentice hairdresser but i would like to study chemical warfare and i keep australian reptiles like south australian corn snakes and western sand boas i would prefer to keep exotics though like bredli and jungles


----------



## Belinda (Jan 8, 2004)

Far out..


I keep 2 Southern Velvet geckoes, 1 beardie ( getting 3 in a couple of weeks) and a Coastal. Hopefully an olive for my B-Day


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2004)

Heya,
I have 1 yearling bredli (morelia Bredli)
2 yearling/subadult water pythons (liasis fuscus)
2 juvenile water pythons (Liasis fuscus)
1 blonde phase spotted python (antaresia maculosus)
3 whites monitors (varanus baritji)

I am about to get a pair of sandgoannas and a pair of northern banded form BTS within a couple of months
I go to school and am about to start year 12 :S........ I spend my free time drinking, riding my mountain bike and volunteering at reptiles section TWP


----------



## basketcase (Jan 8, 2004)

*.*

im studying - tafe zookeeping course/volunteer work at taronga zoo

got some geckos and getting a carpet python soon hopefully 

cheers, jono


----------



## Tommo (Jan 8, 2004)

i have 1 bluetongue, 1 beardie and 1 nt carpet


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 8, 2004)

And what do you do for a living Tommo?


----------



## wattso (Jan 8, 2004)

a coastal and few turtles


----------



## saikrett (Jan 8, 2004)

i have 4 blue tongues
1 beardie (2 more on the way hopefully)
2 murray river shortneck turtles
1 female jungle carpet
2 adult spotted velvet geckos
and 2 spotted velvet gecko eggs

Basketcase, whats the tafe course like? where are you doing it at?


----------



## Tommo (Jan 9, 2004)

i go to st johns college and i deliver papers on wednesday and saturday. im hoping to start volenteering at the territory wildlife park


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 9, 2004)

2 water pythons
2 Jungle Carpets
I unused enclosure 
Currently I am writing a computer program that creates computer programs that run production lines


----------



## marc (Jan 9, 2004)

15 specie of geckos
8 sprcies of skinks
14 species of agamids
6 species varanids
8 species of python
3 species of colubrids
12 species of elapids

Brisbane snake catcher and fruit and vege dispatch clark


----------



## jungle_inc (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi, i have 15 jungles and i sell mining spares.


----------



## basketcase (Jan 9, 2004)

*.*

i only just knew id been accepted yesterday saikrett so i cant really answer

its at ultimo tafe and only one night a week for 5 hours, which i thought was a bit weird seein as it has just been shortened from three to two years

ill let u know wen i start in feb

cheers, jono


----------



## kitty_wench (Jan 9, 2004)

I have a Diamond Python, and I'm a Pharmacy Assistant, with a little piercing experience..


----------



## Robert (Jan 9, 2004)

3 Adult Maccies-Good snakes.4yrs.4yrs,6yrs
1 Darwin carpet-Nice colours,bit jumpy.2yrs
1 Atherton jungle-Beautiful girl,very placid.22months
1 juvi bredli-One of my fav's.10months
1 Brisbane carpet-feisty little bugga.not sure on age,about 3yrs
1 Red Phase ackie-great animal.(want more of these guys)

Unemployed at the moment waiting and wanting to be cleared by my doctor.
Don't have enough money to buy the snakes i want.(it sucks)


----------



## Mark (Jan 9, 2004)

gone


----------



## marc (Jan 9, 2004)

Mark said:


> Ah Tommo goes to St Johns, an MSC school. Tommo I used to be with the MSC's myself as a student priest, and also went to an MSC school (Daramalan in Canberra).
> 
> I keep 3 childreni (2 are just babies), 1 coastal, 1 turtle and 2 cockatoos.
> 
> ...



you have alot on your plate


----------



## luke (Jan 9, 2004)

one coastal carpet who is the best 
one german shep who runs a close sec to the costal
one lil taby who is a bitch

manager at www.rockaway.com.au


----------



## zoe (Jan 9, 2004)

oohhhh kitty can u do my labret?    

i got 1 juvie diamond python
1 great dane (doggius maximus)
and 2 kitty kats (sleepius allthetimeus)

atm i am a medical receptionist and part time vet nurse - hoping to start some courses soon (anything reptile related i can find!)


----------



## adullthud (Jan 9, 2004)

kitty_wench said:


> , with a little piercing experience..


Thats happened to me a few times to.


----------



## Nicole (Jan 9, 2004)

1 juvie Coastal
1 juvie Diamond
1 yearling Blonde Mac
1 yearling Olive
1 hatchy Blonde Mac on the way
..and I'm an auditor :-(


----------



## Eggy (Jan 9, 2004)

2 macs
4 blue tongues

I manage the marine parts div. at a auto/marine dealership


----------



## Belinda (Jan 9, 2004)

I am student, year 8, Id like to be a toxinologist.. Illustrator in Spare time...


----------



## kitty_wench (Jan 9, 2004)

> Thats happened to me a few times to.




hee hee, I was actually talking about body piercing. I've only been bitten (more like a love bite) by my snake once, and that was the day i got him.


----------



## sxereturn (Jan 9, 2004)

I have 2 yearling macs, a 2 year old female carpet, 5 year old male carpet, 8 year old female carpet, and 2 adult regular Brown Tree Snakes. And 2 blue tongues. Also have a 5 foot carpet on a rescue permit, he was hit by a car.

Right now, I do a lot of sitting around waiting for my leg to heal. When it's all good and proper, I'll have two options...go back to Australia Zoo or go to Ecuador to work at a bird watching lodge for rich people, where I won't look at birds, obviously.


----------



## sxereturn (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh yeah, and Kitty - I have my labret done, and both lobes stretched to 9mm.


----------



## Farkurnell (Jan 9, 2004)

Well now that we all know what everyone has, can you all list your addresses and times you are away from the house please?


----------



## luke (Jan 9, 2004)

124 latrobe tce paddington and i wont be there on sundays with a baseball bat. trust me farkurnell 
:twisted:


----------



## Farkurnell (Jan 9, 2004)

All you have is a Coastal.
Muha hahahahahaha.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

yerling stimosn and childreni 2 year old coastl 4 yearold male diamond 7 year old diamond female on saturday 5 beardies


----------



## Greebo (Jan 9, 2004)

I have Darwins, Murray_Darlings,Diamonds, Brisbanes,Proserpines,Spotted Pythons,Water Pythons,Blue tongues, Bearded Dragons and a pair of Malamutes.

I work for Australia Post.
"The days of the crazed postal worker with a gun went out with the Macarana."


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 9, 2004)

*^*


----------



## Morelia_man (Jan 9, 2004)

i have:
3x adult darwin carpets
1xadult water python
1xjuvie water python
2xbanded tree snakes
2x eastern water dragons
2x northern blue tongues
1x central bearded dragon
1x northern longneck turtle


----------



## carly689 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi everyone, I have 2 adult Murray Darlings 1 Male 1 Female and one yearling coastal. I work in book city.


----------



## kevyn (Jan 9, 2004)

I am mainly an alcohol and drug counsellor but you'd never guess to see me. Sometimes I'm a tattoo artist whenever I can. I have:
5 Burmese pythons (albinos and granits)
1.1 Columbian boa constrictors
1.1 ball pythons
1.1 spotted pythons
1 female Sumatran Wagler's temple pitviper
1 male jungle carpet python
1 female Amazon tree boa
1 male mid baja rosey boa
1.1 Borneo Short tailed pythons


----------



## Greebo (Jan 9, 2004)

Awwww man, you had to rub it in.
Sounds like a nice collection.


----------



## Mark (Jan 9, 2004)

gone


----------



## kevyn (Jan 9, 2004)

> Awwww man, you had to rub it in.
> Sounds like a nice collection.



actually greebo, the boas are for sale. interested? :wink:


----------



## Greebo (Jan 9, 2004)

Fear of a jail term is the only thing stopping me Kevyn.


----------



## Mark (Jan 9, 2004)

gone


----------



## Kurt (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi,
I had 2 central Beardies but 1 got eaten


----------



## Farkurnell (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah, I can picture Greebs as someone's "bitch".


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Jan 9, 2004)

I am new to this site
I have 2 pogona barbatta
2 pogona vitticeps
3 carpet pythons
3 spotteds
1 scrub
1 black-headed python
1 kreffts river turtle
2 blue tongues
3 green tree frogs
1 childreni


----------



## Slateman (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome here iluvsmyreptiles. Nice colection.


----------



## maximus (Jan 9, 2004)

i have a coastal/diamond python

Im "studying" Business and Commerce (Information systems) part time and i work at Star City Spares: for all your Toyota new and used parts :lol:


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks Slateman
From what i've seen so far this is a pretty neat site


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Jan 9, 2004)

19 month old Jungle, 2 juvi eastern water dragons, 3 cats, 25 tropical fish, 1 rabbit, and mice/rats that are too "cute" to be fed.

About to undertake second year of 11th grade (seems studying and learning are vital things after all.lol)

Cheers, Jay


----------



## S.Irwin (Jan 9, 2004)

If you dont feed your rodents Lunar Psycho they will die. It seems disturbing that you would treat something you feel is cute with such cruelty.


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Jan 9, 2004)

LOL You are too funny Sob!


----------



## S.Irwin (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks iluvsmyretiles, I'm glad to see someone who likes to be tickled.


----------



## westhamsc (Jan 10, 2004)

2 costals 
2 bearded dragons
14 blue tounges
4 marbled geckoes
1 long necked turtle

and i work at mitre 10 in the garden section


----------



## S.Irwin (Jan 10, 2004)

You know I used to have two jobs one as a priest and one as an author. I used to get great stories from the confessional, and then publish them. I also help lonely women become more open to mankind, but that is more a hobby.


----------



## Spiderlady (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey All
I have in my collection at the moment
1 Jungle Carpet........George
2 Juvenile Blueys...Jay and Silent Bob
1 Eastern Stone Gecko............Ekko
3 Cats............Gandalf,Kaesha and PC
1 Dwarf Dalmation Rabbit...........GT
1 Siamese fighting fish......Elmo
5 Children......Camo 17, Con 12,Katlin 7,Kaitlin 5, and my very own little steve irwin.........rohan 22 months...........

I am a volunteer with the ARP, St John ambulance and the NSW Corps of Marines INC.......Also studying at tafe ..............thinking of doing the zookeeping course next year...........oh and I am also a full time mum to the two youngest children and sort of Step mum to the older three...( I am their dads girlfriend)


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 10, 2004)

what a busy spiderlady! Heaps of activity and community service.
Sounds like the world needs more of you !


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 10, 2004)

What tangled webs we weave


----------



## Spiderlady (Jan 10, 2004)

many thanks guys...........good to be appreciated..........i knew someone in the world had to do it


----------



## Ella (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi everyone! I have 1 male coastal and hopefully I'll be adding a pair of jungles when I have more cash. I'd also love to have a Merten's Water Monitor. I just saw one at a holiday herp display. They're gorgeous! Don't have enough room tho. 3 cats, 2 chooks (loose dogs got the rest)

I work weekends at Kmart and just finished a nanny course. I have an animal course starting in July and hopefully next year I'll be doing a zookeeping course (it's not being offered this year ) In the meantime I'm bumming around, watching my little bruv 'til school goes back. Don't know what I'll do then. I'm also making plans to build a new home for my coastal.


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Jan 15, 2004)

I have 1 Eastern Blue-Tongue, and I'm hopefully getting a hatchling Murray-Darling soon..
I'm in grade 11


----------



## Pinkie (Jan 15, 2004)

I have two bearded dragons, a jungle x coastal HYBRID, pink tongue skink, a rabbit, an orange kitten, a beagle dog, rats and mice, plus whatever rescue (native) animals I am caring for at the moment. I am hopefully getting a nice blonde maculosa in a month-ish off a good friend from this site! :wink: 
I have a Bachelors Science degree in Zoology and am returning to uni in March to start my Masters degree which I am really looking forward to.
I don't work at the moment but volunteer full time with wildlife rescue services, my main interest with them are reptiles as they are so often misunderstood by the general public.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2004)

Currently own 1 stimpsons python - Male and am looking after a Black headed Python for the bf's mate. The BHP is a nasty piece of work but looks amazing. 

Hoping to add a South Western Carpet to my collection and get a mate for my little boy. The way things are going, I could possibly end up with a mean BHP aswell (bf's mate got a job offer overseas)


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2004)

Oh and I am Lawyer for the Crown


----------



## Whaa (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a 2 year old Mac and yearling pygmy bearded dragons.

I teach lead guitar, subject my body for market research & product testing and work at Grace Bros.


----------



## ackie (Jan 16, 2004)

i hav 3 eastern beardies
1 male ackie
1 diamond
1 darwin carpet
1 brown tree snake
1 yellow faced whipsnake
i am in high school and work at thrifty link hardware part time.
i also ride motos.
KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI KAWASAKI


----------



## Magpie (Jan 16, 2004)

I have a dragon, his name is AHD1.
I don't work.
I bludge.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 16, 2004)

I had a dragon once but we got divorced


----------



## rockman (Jan 16, 2004)

hi , i'm only new to reptiles , but i have 2 x lace monitors , 2 x blue tongues and a beardie . hoping to buy some more monitors soon , maybe some bells phase lacey's . i build retaining walls for a living and drive earthmoving equipment and i own my own business .


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Jan 16, 2004)

*^*


----------



## rockman (Jan 17, 2004)

simon , must just be lucky in the sunshine state  they are a nice animal , hoping to get some more monitors soon , and maybe some water dragons . building a large ( 10 x 10 mtr ) enclosure for the lacies soon . try to make it as natural as possible . good luck with getting some lacies , i'm sure u will be more than happy with them . jim


----------

